# G0759 Vs Pm25



## mwest (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello,
I have had a G0759 on order since January and I am considering cancelling my order due to continued shipping delays.  I contacted Precision Matthews and they have a PM25 with 2 axis DRO that can ship in May.

I have never used a milling machine before.  I am planning on using the machine manually as a learning exercise and will eventually convert to CNC.

My question is will I miss the third axis DRO?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't know these machines...

My mills has a two axis DRO. I put a very inexpensive quill digital scale for Z axis. All I've ever needed.

Karl


----------



## sbx (Apr 29, 2015)

Matt -  I am in the same boat actually. Considering either a G0704 or PM25V. I think both models come standard with a Z quill DRO. So, my guess is that you'd have all 3. Just not on the same readout. I would think Z is the primary requirement, but already built into the PM25V. But, I think this just reads the quill movement. Maybe someone with a PM25 would be better to chime in to confirm.


----------



## planeflyer21 (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm impatient (usually), so if it were me and I didn't care which one I owned, I'd cancel and order the one in stock.


----------



## brav65 (Apr 29, 2015)

I have a PM-25MV with a three axis DRO that I installed. In addition the machine does with a quil DRO. The DRO install is not hard to do if you are familiar with basic hand tools like a drill, transfer punch and rule.  I made custom brackets for mine and had fun doing it.  As far as the mill goes I believe Matt offers a better product than Grizzily. He has great service and really works hard to make his customers happy.  I too ordered a G0759 and cancelled after shipping delays and bought a PM.  I am glad I did.  Matt includes the belt drive, brushless motor, three bolt head, and a three year warranty.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 30, 2015)

If the plan is to go CNC then dro won't be used. You could spend the money on outher things.


----------



## RVJimD (Apr 30, 2015)

Matt,

When exactly in January did you order?  I ordered my January 15th and got it on March 18th.  I wonder if you got bumped to the next batch?  I know several other folks here got one within a few  days of me.

Anyhow, I am happy with the G0759.  I very pleased with the DRO and the machine overall.  

Jim


----------



## mwest (May 4, 2015)

Thanks guys,
My Grizzly order went in January 23rd.  I cancelled it last week.  Over the weekend Matt had an order get updated for a larger Machine and was able to offer me a PM 25 with a 3 axis DRO.  So I placed an order with Precision Matthews today for a machine that is currently in Pittsburg.  Once it passes inspection it will ship out to me.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Former Member - WoodNDust (Jun 12, 2015)

Matt, did your PM-25 arrive?  Maybe you'll give an update, un-crating, set-up, etc. post?  Would be cool.


----------



## mwest (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Swarf,
The machine arrived a week ago Monday.  I just returned from out of town yesterday evening.  I hope to uncrate it this week.  Unfortunately my weekend days are already committed for the next three weeks so this could be a slow process.

Cheers,
Matt

Uncrated the machine this evening. Was simple process that only took about 30 minutes.  Spent the rest of the evening trying to read English as a second language translations of manuals for the milling machine and dro.


----------

